# Lagos - Long Term Rental wanted



## Jeanette55 (Jul 16, 2012)

We, Scottish/German professional couple have been living in Lagos since last year on and off. We now decided to stay for good and are looking for a long term (i.e. 12 months+) rental of a house in or JUST OUTSIDE Lagos. Must have a garden and good functioning internet. Unfurnished. Does anyone have information please? Rental from October 2012 or from February 2013.


----------

